# How to make a haunted photo booth



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, all!

It's been a while since I have posted, but I have been a serial lurker since then. Shame on me! Anyway, preparations for the season are underway, and I thought I'd share a video I made on how to create a haunted photo booth.

The general idea is to have the last room in the haunt be a photo booth where guests can press a button to have a photo taken. That photo will be uploaded to our website or Facebook page (not sure which yet) for them to download later on as a memory of their haunt experience.

This same technique can be used to trigger a photo from a haunt controller, not just from a button. So if you want to have a photo taken during one of your prime scares, this will work for that, too.

Enjoy!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great Idea! 

Does the Big Green button only trigger the Photo Booth software or does it trigger your startle as well? I don't have a mac is there a pc equivalent﻿ I could use for this?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Joker,

I also replied to you on YouTube but thought I'd do it here for the benefit of the forum. The Teensy USB board can also be used to trigger other effects just as any other Arduino board would, and I'll use it to trigger an AC relay board to trigger the startle scare (electronic firecracker or air cannon).

The PC equivalent (also available for Mac) is SparkBooth - Google it and you will find their site. It's $79 I believe, but has some cool features like uploading to the web automatically and a few other cool things.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

here's an idea, have an empty room behind the visitors with a 1 way screen. Put someone in a ghost costume behind them, when the camera flashes, the room is also lit up so the "ghost" suddenly appears in the pictures


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dudeamis said:


> here's an idea, have an empty room behind the visitors with a 1 way screen. Put someone in a ghost costume behind them, when the camera flashes, the room is also lit up so the "ghost" suddenly appears in the pictures


That would definitely be cool. You might get a reflection from the flash on the 1 way glass though.


----------

